# Outer Hebrides



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well finally got the time off I requested from work and last night purchased an island hopscotch ticket from CalMac  

Going from Oban to Barra on 17th May then travelling up through Eriskay, South/North Uist, Benbecula and over to Harris and Lewis before returning to Ullapool on 29th/30th May then driving home via Glencoe and the Lakes.

Looking on Google Earth there are some fantastic looking beaches (one of the reason's we're going there). Does anyone have any recommendations of places to go or things to do? Also any half-way stopping places (south or west/NW of Glasgow) for the first night before the ferry (a good pub maybe?)

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget to post your travels and experiences. That is just the trip I was planning when the OH is out of dry dock. Those hopscotch tours look really interesting.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

We did a similar trip in 1988 except we did the hopscotch starting from Ullapool to Lewis and then visiting the other Islands,finally leaving from Barra to got to the Isle of Mull then on to Oban.Unless things have changed drastically since then the things to do are - take lots of photographs of the stunning scenery,lots of walking,the birdlife is fantastic with a few RSPB reserves,visit the Callanish Stones and Point of Ness which has stunning cliffs.Shops were few and far between the only "supermarket" was at Benbecula (it looked like an aircraft hangar but sold virtually everything from alcohol to wheelbarrows).
Sorry cannot help with the campsite,when we take the ferry from Oban we usually stay at the CCC site at Barcaldine which is about 5 miles from Oban.It does have a bar and serve meals but is not open every night.
I'm sure you will have a fantastic holiday and I hope you are as lucky with the weather as we were - 15 days of clear blue skies and that orange globe in the sky.We say we will do the trip again but so far other places not seen before beckon us more. Clive


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Lots of places on loch lomond side griffly16,you will be spoiled for choice,there is dedicated motorhome parking in Oban in a supermarket car park,but not sure which one,also I think you can park at the ferryport.regards seamus


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> Well finally got the time off I requested from work and last night purchased an island hopscotch ticket from CalMac
> 
> Going from Oban to Barra on 17th May then travelling up through Eriskay, South/North Uist, Benbecula and over to Harris and Lewis before returning to Ullapool on 29th/30th May then driving home via Glencoe and the Lakes.
> 
> ...


Great wild campsite overlooking the cockle beach on Barra. Highlight is to watch the little plane landing on the beach when the tide is out. There is a camp site in Benbecula but was not so keen on it.

Regards

John


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far - keep em coming  :wink: 

We'll probably wild camp most of the time, doing some research as to where we can replenish the water and empty grey water and the toilet cassette.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Griff

if you don't mind, how much is the hopscotch ticket?

Geoff


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Griff
> 
> if you don't mind, how much is the hopscotch ticket?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,could I give you some friendly advice? Before you read giff's reply make sure you are firmly in your seat,it's Calmac we are talking about here,the west coast pirates :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi seamusog

thats why I asked. I had thought about doing it until I looked at the prices. Wondered if Griff had found a cheap source of tickets 8) 

Geoff


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Water on Barra*



griffly16 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far - keep em coming  :wink:
> 
> We'll probably wild camp most of the time, doing some research as to where we can replenish the water and empty grey water and the toilet cassette.
> 
> ...


I am sure we picked up water at the airport on Barra.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Cal Mac*



seamusog said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Griff
> ...


Pirates is the word for it. One thing that really bugs me is that the prices are based on Motorhomes up to 5M and then 8M. Everywhere else in the civilised world its 0.25 or 0.5M steps but not CalMac, with them it's a wopping 3M.

However that being said, I am getting the notion to go back out again as we loved the Isles.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean John,thats what Calman play on as they have a monopoly,but not for long I hear/hope.Think they are about to put the western isles routes out to tender,not before time.The last time we used Calmac-Claonaig to lochranza-about seven miles I think,if that,the wee man on the ferry charged us £98,without so much as a blush (but he called me sir)I told him we can get to France and back+2 for that money,he said "no one forced you to use Calmac sir",note I said the LAST time I used Calmac!Never again!seamus.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopscotch ticket 8 was £361 from the calmac website. Didn't find it any cheaper anywhere.

Expensive, but we'll probably only go there once so if that's what the cost is then that's what we had to pay.

In comparison to say, Dover-Calais which I last paid £64 with SeaFrance for what amounts to about 40 miles there and back, I don't think that £361 is that bad when you consider the distance of the 4 crossings in total.

Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, just one more thing. What are the midges like in mid-end May??


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be fine, no problem with midges in May.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers Glengyle


----------



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

Try this for the toilet emptying faciltities.

http://www.cne-siar.gov.uk/hebrides/documents/UandBCaravanLeaflet06.pdf

Hope this helps
Lyndsey


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we were there in may a few years ago and the midges were terrible


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Griff

thanks for starting this thread . its got me interested in the hopscotch whisky trail. 90% certain thats what we are going to do sometime April/May/June

Geoff


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

seamusog said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Griff
> ...


Hi folks I would confirm that Calmac know what high prices are it is the same for Orkney. Don't be put off and take your time doing Mull and Iona is a must there used to be a cracking big site a Ffionphort where most of us used to stay overnight in order to leave our kit securely.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to sound a sour note but I get a bit fed up with cosy (and often comfortably off) southerners complaining about prices for things up north. What do you think it's like for people who live here, who not only don't earn city wages but have to pay a premium for everything from fuel to food? Looking at ferry prices it's all supply and demand and distance. There's zillions crossing the channel and handfulls crossing to the Outer Islands.

The Hebrides are too windy for midges , but are unlikely to be a problem at that time of year.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

OK - got the leaflet for Barra, Benbecula and Uists for CDP. Any places in Lewis/Harris that members know about?

Cheers
Griff


----------

